# Mission Resources?



## Ryan&Amber2013 (Oct 9, 2017)

So, I believe my long term goal is to pursue the mission field. I don't have a time frame, but right now I love serving our church and community, and I strongly desire people to know the our Lord. 

What good short reads would you recommend on missions? Also, do any of you have any good connections with missionaries that are looking for short term help in the future? Thank you so much!


----------



## Guido's Brother (Oct 9, 2017)

If you want to be a missionary, I highly recommend that you get a seminary training. Missionaries should be at least as highly trained as pastors. 

In the meantime, here are some must-reads to get you started:

Anything by David Hesselgrave
Roland Allen, Missionary Methods: St. Paul's or Ours?
John Piper, Let the Nations Be Glad
Serving With Eyes Wide Open, David Livermore

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Edward (Oct 9, 2017)

It isn't too late to sign up for the MTW Missions Conference in Dallas 

MTW has a number of 1 - 3 week short term programshttps://www.mtw.org/search-mission-trips , and they have multi-month opportunities, as well. 

Some materials here: https://www.mtw.org/missiontrips

First stop, however, should probably be your elders.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ryan&Amber2013 (Oct 9, 2017)

Yes. Right now I love doing the work of a deacon, but long term the mission field is a desire. I would surely go to seminary to be trained. Although, are deacons desirable on the mission field? Or only pastors?

I think I own the Piper book. I will have to check it out.


----------



## Edward (Oct 9, 2017)

Ryan&Amber2013 said:


> Although, are deacons desirable on the mission field? Or only pastors?



There are a lot of jobs in missions that don't require a seminary education. 

By the way - I provided a link to the short short term mission opportunities in the PCA, here's a link to some longer short term mission opportunities.


----------



## Ryan&Amber2013 (Oct 9, 2017)

Edward said:


> There are a lot of jobs in missions that don't require a seminary education.
> 
> By the way - I provided a link to the short short term mission opportunities in the PCA, here's a link to some longer short term mission opportunities.



I don't see the link brother. I would love to check it out.


----------



## Edward (Oct 9, 2017)

Oops. https://www.mtw.org/search-internship

Should be 1 - 5 month programs.


----------



## Pergamum (Oct 9, 2017)

Studies on missionary attrition show that the greater one's preparation the longer you will last on the field. Most missionaries serve about 5 years and many do not even succeed in raising support. 

Yet that preparation need not be "pastoral" but needs to be cross-cultural as well. While a pastor is called to a church already-planted a missionary often must plant a church. Thus missionaries are not merely pastors.

Also, I don't think it is wise to deny other non-leadership roles the title of missionary. It is fine to call missionary pilots with the title "missionaries" also, for instance. Many of these roles do not need seminary. 

The best way to begin is to ask IF and WHY you feel called to missions and if other Christians agree with this. Also, where and what do you see yourself succeeding in? What kind of role do you fit into? And then, after talking to your church, take a short term trip of at least 1-3 months to an area to see how you respond to the many new stressors associated with entering a new culture.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## deathtolife (Oct 13, 2017)

Two short reads that I have found helpful and encouraging are below. They enabled me to asses my motives and purpose for missions. 

It is encouraging to hear of your desire!

1) 'The Missionary Call'. By David Sills
2) A Vision for Missions - Tom Wells

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BG (Oct 15, 2017)

I’m sure Frank Smith in Atlanta would love some help even if it is just for a week or two.


----------



## Pergamum (Oct 15, 2017)

Some links to books:

http://sovereigngracemissiology.blogspot.com.au/2010/01/member-care-resources-books-for.html

http://sovereigngracemissiology.blogspot.com.au/2009/07/books-for-people-considering-missions.html

http://sovereigngracemissiology.blogspot.com.au/2009/08/five-more-essential-books-for.html

http://sovereigngracemissiology.blogspot.com.au/2009/08/three-more-books-for-people-considering.html

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jwithnell (Oct 17, 2017)

The OPC has had deaconal missions in Uganda to encourage work, develop clean water sources, to run a health clinic, etc.


----------

